# Favorite Destinations



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

How about sharing some of your favorite places to pack. Lets see some photo's!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Mt Hood-This is my favorite trail and the one I volunteer on.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

I got the opportunity to drive bye Mt.Hood last year. It was very beautiful, befinatly on the list of places i need to go hike.

My favorite places in Utah are Mt.Dutton, the Book Cliffs, and Boulder Mountain. All very wild beautiful areas. Hopefully very soon ill have some pics of goats on these mnts.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Out my back door in the Gila National Forest (SW NM).


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Dang Jeff that is some beautiful country. I'll have to make it to the Gila one of these days.
Nate


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

nrspence said:


> Dang Jeff that is some beautiful country. I'll have to make it to the Gila one of these days.
> Nate


It sure is ... I'm insanely jealous of all the wonderful places to hike out west. Here in MD, everything is a tunnel of trees and nothing really suitable for multi-day overnight treks (with goats that is). Working on a few options that I hope will pan out, but for now it's kinda limiting.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

It's goat (and goatpacker) heaven. So much country to explore. The best seasons are winter, spring, late summer and fall. May and June can get pretty hot. The monsoon rains start in early July and things green up and become very pretty. Winter isn't bad. Cold mornings, but almost no snow.

Here are two of my buddies, doin' their thing.










I just couldn't resist. Here's my favorite place of all.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeff you always post great pics. That place does look pretty awesome.
Nate


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

I grew up camping and hiking in the Gilas! My grandparents are from TorC. The Gilas, and Elephant Butte Lake were the poles of my summers. I rode all over in the Gilas in the 60's on my Grandpa's old retired cutting horse, Chub.

That is some of the best hiking and camping in the world. There are some beautiful places in Iowa, too. 

I will try to get some pictures from Backbone and Ledges this year, and the loess hills, too. But having once been ocean floor, Iowa has long lost the volcanic fire and drama of the younger land in New Mexico.

When I'm in IA, I'm homesick for the Gilas. In NM, I get homesick for the rolling black dirt, oak forest and slow rivers of IA.

In these states I grew up walking in beauty, and knowing it. I hope my little goat helps me continue hiking for longer than I would be able to alone.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

If you ever get a chance to come here, with Cabra, I'm sure you will love it. My goats think they are in heaven. Let me know and I can help you find a place for both your 5th wheel and your goat. The best times to come here are fall, winter and spring. Summer afternoons get pretty hot, but the mornings are very nice. It's very rough country, tho, so you and your goat need to be in good shape. We are near Glenwood, which is along the western edge of the Gila wilderness.


----------

